# Other than BG, how's the weather in your part? (haha)



## Swedishchef (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey guys

So, while I trench through the snow to get to my electricity meter, I was wondering if I am the only one with 3 feet of snow left on his lawn.

Last week was a cold one for us. One day we had 80+ km/h winds and it was -8 outside. Felt like -19. Great spring weather. haha.

Yesterday we received 6 inches of snow. yay!

How's the weather your way?

Andrew


----------



## saskwoodburner (Mar 26, 2016)

Uhhhh.....perhaps a bit better here. I think it was +4 C, no wind to speak of, and you wouldn't need 4x4 to drive through the fields. We keep getting snow off n on the last week, but it's disappearing pretty good.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 27, 2016)

-7 this AM and now we have this:
"A low pressure system from the American Midwest will affect Quebec early in the week. Snow associated with this system will move into the Gaspé Peninsula Monday evening.
Up to 15 cm of snow are expected over several areas"


----------



## johneh (Mar 27, 2016)

Swedishchef said:


> -7 this AM and now we have this:
> "A low pressure system from the American Midwest will affect Quebec early in the week. Snow associated with this system will move into the Gaspé Peninsula Monday evening.
> Up to 15 cm of snow are expected over several areas"[/QUOT
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 27, 2016)

I would give mother nature a 24 of ANY beer if we could have 15 degrees C!!


----------



## firefighterjake (Mar 27, 2016)

A smattering of melted snow here and there . . . but it's going quick. 

I am tempted to change over to my summer tires on my car . . . but the threat of another polar vortex dipping down here and snow and freezing rain just last week make me think I should wait just a tad bit longer.


----------



## Highbeam (Mar 28, 2016)

Light frost this morning. Mowed lawn yesterday, flowers open and small leaves on fruit trees. Heat with wood is still required but I can skip days every so often now, true shoulder season burning until June.


----------



## Lake Girl (Mar 28, 2016)

Our temps are going to dip by next weekend with a low of -12C/10F on Saturday.  More cloud over the next week with rain/snow mix for Wednesday.  With the warm temps we've been having, the snow we got on Friday is nearly gone on the driveway without me having to go out and remove it.  Not much left for snow banks but we didn't have a lot of snow this year...  

I would have bet money a couple of weeks ago that the ice would be off the lake early this year.  The last week, with lower temps, it sounds like it is making ice again overnight...


----------



## Dix (Mar 28, 2016)

50 ish here today, rained last night and into the afternoon (added composted manure to the flower beds over the weekend, timed that right  !)... going down to 30 F ish here in the hollow, and back up to 50 ish tomorrow.

Lather, rinse, repeat until the weekend, then it gets colder. Like 45 F 

Way ahead on firewood consumption this year. Barely touched the stash for the 13, out of 4 cord, maybe used one. The PE side needs a shot in the arm, but I'm working on that!


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 28, 2016)

Sixties daytime here. Gonna go down into the twenties tomorrow night.


----------



## velvetfoot (Mar 28, 2016)

Have you moved already?


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 28, 2016)

velvetfoot said:


> Have you moved already?


Ha ha. No. That plan is on the back burner due to reasons beyond my control....

That being said, the weather in the North can be much worse than here for tomorrow:
"3:40 PM EDT Monday 28 March 2016
*Winter storm warning in effect for:*

Forillon National Park - Gaspé area
Percé area 

Heavy snowfall with blowing snow is expected.

A total of 25 to 35 centimetres of snow is expected in these regions overnight tonight and Tuesday.

The Eastern Gaspé Peninsula could also be affected by high tides early Tuesday morning due to strong northeasterly winds.

Rapidly accumulating snow could make travel difficult over some locations. Visibility will be suddenly reduced to near zero at times in heavy snow and blowing snow.


----------



## johneh (Mar 29, 2016)

See you don't have to move to the Artic to experience Artic conditions
Just live in the Gaspé area Of Quebec


----------



## vinny11950 (Mar 29, 2016)

That wind was howling last night.  Cold front moved into the east coast.  Glad the trees don't have leaves yet.  Still they shook plenty.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 29, 2016)

Well I can confirm we received one pile of snow..I was outside for over 2 hours. It weighed a ton. 1st gear was too fast for my Ariens blower even at half a width cut. What a mess. Now very mild the rest of the week. MELT SNOW MELT.
I think we received about 35+ cm + winds of over 45 KM/h.

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Mar 29, 2016)

I won't mention how sunny and warm it has gotten here.


----------



## Swedishchef (Mar 30, 2016)

DOH! You did it again!! lol. I am happy for those who have nice weather. I currently have more snow in my yard than I have had all winter.

Andrew


----------



## begreen (Mar 30, 2016)

After an all-time record breaking wet winter we deserve to see some blue sky.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Apr 1, 2016)

Wet and 60's here...going down to 20's overnight on the weekend and something about some wet snow.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 1, 2016)

I may have to mow our place soon.  Has anyone mowed yet?


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 3, 2016)

Snowing this morning, light dusting of snow on the yard (very pretty).  I'm a little concerned about Tokyo Delight hydrangeas which were starting to respond to warming temperatures and narcissus that area well on their way, some budded up, but that's the way the cookie crumbles in New England.  I _knew _there was a reason I didn't clean the stoves for the season!


----------



## begreen (Apr 3, 2016)

My sister was complaining about the dramatic change in weather back east. A bit of snow shouldn't bother them too much unless it is heavy and wet and bends them to breaking.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 3, 2016)

Snow can be a good insulator against cold temps.  Especially if it's nice and fluffy.

Around here the worst thing that can happen is warm spring days that get your spring fever planting juices going, followed by a clear night when radiant cooling can get in the mid 20's. 

Last year I put out my beautiful tuberous begonias (I got them leafing out indoors) when I was confident that the freezing was over in May.  That night it cleared up and frosted and the 25 temps really did a number on the them.  Begonias hate freezing.  They did recover eventually.  I should have known better, but the weather was so nice...

My wife has learned a lot about when and what to plant here, mostly the hard way, but she's very impatient come spring time, as am I.


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm more concerned about the cold snap that's already blowing in from the NW (really gusty now) and is supposed to park itself over us for the next 3-4 days.  It's been really very mild for the month of March and that's "goosed" many plants out of dormancy.  Hydrangeas can be tough for me even though they're fully hardy to my zone; the wild card is always a late frost that can zap the swelling flower buds.  My hope is that they haven't been lulled out of dormancy just yet.  I don't worry about the rhododendrons or the azaleas, but the lacecaps are favorites of mine and I look forward to them every year.


----------



## Sprinter (Apr 3, 2016)

Bobbin said:


> I'm more concerned about the cold snap that's already blowing in from the NW (really gusty now) and is supposed to park itself over us for the next 3-4 days.  It's been really very mild for the month of March and that's "goosed" many plants out of dormancy.  Hydrangeas can be tough for me even though they're fully hardy to my zone; the wild card is always a late frost that can zap the swelling flower buds.  My hope is that they haven't been lulled out of dormancy just yet.  I don't worry about the rhododendrons or the azaleas, but the lacecaps are favorites of mine and I look forward to them every year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're seeing a lot of stuff starting to bud out much sooner than usual, including hydrangeas. The fruit trees are a concern for us once the flowers bloom.  One frost can kill the chances for fruit.  I like the warm days, the late frosts can be so unpredictable.

Nice looking plants, BTW


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 3, 2016)

Late frosts can be very bad news for orchards in my area; they took a very big hit a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dix (Apr 3, 2016)

I swear I saw a woman on a bike in the air an hour ago 

Thanks to the wind and the pine beetle, I've got friends with dropping pines asking me if I want the firewood. They are cutting. I pick up next weekend 

Everyone safe & sound, no harm done in the process


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 3, 2016)

"Tokyo Delight" is such a great hydrangea!  As the flowers begin to go by red freckles appear on the outer petals and they gradually turn all red, lingering until frost.  The foliage is handsome, the plants are bee magnets and if you stand by them and listen all you hear is the hum of the bees.  Mine are about 4-4.5' H and easily as wide; in warmer zones they can hit 6'.  They sucker freely and propagation is easy-peasy.  We started with 2 about 10 yrs. ago and I'm up to 6+ now and have given a dozen or more away to friends and the local garden club plant sale over the years.  The only wild card for rock solid flowering reliability is a late frost because they flower on old wood.  But it's a risk I'll happily take!  Just love 'em.


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 4, 2016)

It is currently 10F here and feels like -8F with the wind..where did spring go?!?! haha.

Andrew


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 4, 2016)

No snow. But woke up to temps at 13 degrees F. Lost our power yesterday afternoon due to the high winds . . . when I left this morning we were still without power. Nights (and days) like this I am so thankful for my woodstove.


----------



## Bobbin (Apr 4, 2016)

I saw that a lot people in Maine were left without juice yesterday, Jake.  My shop is cozy this morning and yesterday I asked if we should fire up the house stove upon the helpmeet's return (trying to conserve a limited stock of nicely seasoned wood if possible given present low heating oil prices).  "Are you -hittin' me? fire that mother up!"  Lol.  Alrighty then! question answered.  Lol.  Within 30 minutes all 5 cats were within 10' of the 1991 Woodstock Fireview... .  Wood stoves are the _best!_


----------



## Swedishchef (Apr 5, 2016)

6F right now. Where is SPRING?!?!


----------



## Cynnergy (Apr 6, 2016)

Spring is here!  Blue-eyed Mary flowering on one of my sites yesterday...


----------

